# Debridement or Incision and Drainage



## KANDREWS131 (Aug 30, 2017)

After informed consent was given the patient was taken to the operative suite intubated and then placed in prone position.  After appropriate anesthesia was delivered and a timeout was performed a transverse incision was made below the hair on his posterior neck.  This was deepened with electrocautery to the subcutaneous tissues were a large amount of purulent tissue was identified.  A necrotic portion was excised in a 11 x 2 cm elliptical incision.  Prior to incision the cellulitis and abscess was observed with multiple openings touring pus like a watering pot.  An additional incision was made below the excision site.  The excision was a full-thickness debridement.  The additional incision was made approximately 2 inches long and through each of the incisions the loculations were broken up with finger dissection and a large amount of pus was expressed.  After all the pus could be expressed was completed the wounds were copiously irrigated with the Pulsavac with antibiotic-containing saline.  Following irrigation both wounds were then packed with Betadine soaked 4 inch Kling dressings.  Wounds are clean dry and sterile dressings were applied.  The patient may require further debridement but will be determined upon dressing changes.  He will continue on the IV antibiotics.


----------

